# Your way of learning how to draw?



## MayDay (Jan 9, 2009)

Out of curiosity, what methods did you guys adopt to learn how to draw? (Eg: Art lasses, drawing guides)

For me, I usually copied the best art works I could find on devaintart and then tried to redraw them in different poses and if I could, draw on different clothes. Either than that, I relied on drawing books.

So...would you recommend copying the art work of others as an effective method of learning how to draw? I've just begun drawing again after a break of 2 years so some advice from you pros out there would be greatly appreciated.Thx!


----------



## MayDay (Jan 9, 2009)

and sorry for the double thread! ;^^ My internet is lagging up again so I accidentally resent another thread


----------



## X (Jan 9, 2009)

you can delete one if you want to.

and just so this is on topic:

i learned though trial and error, and i started by tracing other pictures, so i could get the feel of what an anthro looked like. and then started drawing mediocre art and deleting it when i saw how bad it was.


----------



## MayDay (Jan 9, 2009)

half-witted fur said:


> you can delete one if you want to.
> 
> and just so this is on topic:
> 
> i learned though trial and error, and i started by tracing other pictures, so i could get the feel of what an anthro looked like. and then started drawing mediocre art and deleting it when i saw how bad it was.



tracing? hmm... mostly, I've depended on only just viewing the picture and drawing it. But that makes it a hell lot harder so I'll give tracing a shot.

How do you delete a thread btw?


----------



## X (Jan 9, 2009)

MayDay said:


> tracing? hmm... mostly, I've depended on only just viewing the picture and drawing it. But that makes it a hell lot harder so I'll give tracing a shot.
> 
> How do you delete a thread btw?



i cant exactly remember, but i know you can because i have before. i think you go to:
edit
go advanced

and there should be a check box that says delete thread. if that doesnt work then you can always ask a mod to close the thread.
_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________

by the way, do you use an art program? or do you draw everything by hand?


----------



## MayDay (Jan 9, 2009)

thanks. Thread deleted


----------



## Loken (Jan 9, 2009)

With theory stuff like average proportions, and perspective books\guides help quite a bit.  What I have found from class is that drawing from life helps allot with observation and later on it helps guide you in knowing how to realistically break rule with regards to how bodies look in figure drawing.  With landscape and such I just usually wander the world and draw shtuff.


----------



## M. LeRenard (Jan 9, 2009)

Long time ago I copied video game/cartoon artwork.  I'm really good at that now.  Then I moved on to copying real objects/people, either as they sat before me or from photographs.  Only recently (as in, the last year or so) have I started doing stuff free-hand to any degree of skill.  You can only do that once you've drawn something enough that the image of it gets stuck in your head and in your hands.
I did have art class in middle school, and a sort of art class in high school (though that wasn't really legitimate, since the teacher just told us to draw something and then sat in his office the rest of the day browsing the internet or playing solitaire), so that's where I got the basics of facial and body proportions, perspective, and the like.  But everything else I've learned I've learned by doing it with a whole bunch with references.  If you have it available to you, though, you should take an art class.
Tracing doesn't really help you learn how to draw.  It's more an exercise in keeping your fingers steady.  I'd stick with copying.  And don't be afraid to use light outlines to keep proportions right.  I never used to do that, and I'd end up spending an extra hour erasing and redrawing until the image looked right.  But now that I use outlines, I get it pretty much right the first time.  So I guess concentrate on shapes and not the final product when you start a sketch.


----------



## Archir (Jan 9, 2009)

I use photo's of animals for reference. Or I use anatomy books. 
You could also make a lot of sketches and doodles. Buy a dummy!


----------



## MayDay (Jan 10, 2009)

Archir said:


> I use photo's of animals for reference. Or I use anatomy books.
> You could also make a lot of sketches and doodles. Buy a dummy!


Great! I'd just use my sister


----------



## PaperJack (Jan 10, 2009)

When I'm at school, I try to draw whatever the teacher is talking of.
For example, if in your history class you're talking about WW2, you could draw super-tanks, or if the lesson is about, say, ancient greeks, you draw some sorta of greek ninja monks. 
Let your imagination modify the things you see. Copying is much different than drawing.


----------



## sdm42393 (Jan 10, 2009)

I used to trace out of magazines, print out stuff, etc.
When I got good at that I started to just copy said images.
When I became confident with any sort of ability I had I made my own pictures.


----------



## Ta-ek (Jan 11, 2009)

I used drawing books, lots of photo referencing and speed sketches when I could. Whatever I could find was great; from animal how-tos for kids to anatomical theory (what I try to use now). Also, I paused recorded dog shows and Animal Planet shows to draw from there.

I have this big box full of magazine clippings for when I run out of ideas.


----------



## Shark_the_raptor (Jan 11, 2009)

Trial and error.  Also, studying the way others draw.  I am mostly self-taught.


----------



## Kesteh (Jan 12, 2009)

Books. Photographs. Things around the house.
Sometimes I go by memory of something. I used to crack stuff out in a hearbeat. Now it's too difficult because I'm too picky on how I'm supposed to make something.
If I don't like it in the slightest way...then it gets deleted.


----------



## ChapperIce (Jan 15, 2009)

When I FIRST started out, I traced other people's artwork..but I knew it was wrong somehow (didn't understand why exactly yet but it didn't feel right) so I didn't show them to anyone (I still have some of them haha..I have trouble throwing things away).

 So I moved on to just trying to draw it however I could..horrible.. horrible.. I got as many books as I could, and kept reading them, and studying what they said..and I steadily improved. I got into a slump where I only drew "chibis" and I was only drawing anime..I got sick of it so I looked at how other people drew and adapted it into my style, and eventually changed it to work for me. My bodies got better now that I actually TRIED. I use references as often as possible, and I'll draw from photographs on my own time just to try to improve.

I also ask for redlines whenever I can. Redlines are like sex to me.


----------



## Marci (Jan 16, 2009)

I draw from photos obsessively.  That way I can study what I'm drawing without it changing, unlike life drawing...   But drawing from life is even better for you.  When you don't draw from a drawing, it forces your brain to process 3D into 2D, which helps you get better the fastest.  

You can also draw from traditional master works because those people knew what they were doing as far as anatomy, lighting, setup, etc.  Limit the amount of hobby art you copy, pictures off the internet and such, because if that person makes a drawing mistake, you are now copying and learning that mistake.  And it squelches your own personal style when you copy someone else's again and again.  You can do it, but in moderation.  

Whatever you decide to do, draw absolutely as often as you can.  Draw every day!


----------



## Dohokun (Jan 16, 2009)

I usually pick up techniques from random sources, I can usually tell when I draw something better when I get a warm squishy feeling inside.


----------



## NeoEevee (Jan 16, 2009)

I adopt bits and pieces from my favorite artists. I also practice my doodling on my notebook paper.


----------



## x3dreturns (Jan 16, 2009)

Self taught mostly. I got introduced to art through my cousin. And since then, it's taken off. Had art classes back in school, bought all kinds of art and manga books, books on gradients and shadowing, piping, musclulature, bewbies, whatnot. The rest is trial, error, rage, broken pencils, ripped erasers, torn pictures and tears.


----------



## Skailar (Jan 16, 2009)

The best way for me?  To draw constantly.  Look at models, photos, and other pictures as much as possible.  Learn to copy from sight, and eventually you won't need them as much any more.  Experiment!  Never be afraid to try out new things, and never be afraid of failures or mistakes.  Ask for redlines (god yes plz redlines) and, if you have a rl friend who can help you out, ask for advice on pictures whenever you can.  Classes and books are helpful, depending on the book or the teacher.

And most importantly, never give up!


----------



## Kvasir (Jan 16, 2009)

i taught my self mostly, i only just got a book of step by step how to draw dragons (it's pritty cool how much better you get at shadeing with that stuff) i am in my first art class since 6th grade (i am in sophmore year). _*"There is no outline to life."*_ By Mrs. Hunter (my art teacher, very helpful hint).


----------



## Centradragon (Jan 17, 2009)

Almost solely self-taught.  :0  Many years of drawing from life, combined with hours of practice and trial-and-error.  


I would lure pigeons into our backyard with food, and draw them.  I was a huge bird fan back in the day.  xD


----------



## Unnie (Jan 18, 2009)

I have a unique way of teaching myself how to draw. I'm also self taught, I did take a few classes of art in high school, but they weren't a challenge t me. when I was a freshman is high school, my art teacher said my skills were that of a college student. I spent a lot of time observing people and just staring at things. 

Ex. In class I'd just stare at my hands, I'd move them, turn them over. 

I don't draw them while I'm observing them, but I will usually have a pose or scene in my head and then draw it. I'm able to imagine it in my mind, and get the basic proportions and functions down. A lot of this was trial and error.

Now, I don't do that know, but I can still clearly see the pose or scene I want in my head. I think maybe my observation skills have  paid off. It's not about the pose, it's about how the body functions. The picture is my marionette and I'm the puppeteer. In my mind I'm able to manipulate as I want.

I don't believe in looking at another artist's work and mimicking what they do. Then all you ever learn is how to _mimic_, you have no style of your own. And your just like 85% (if not more) of those kids out there who do the same damn thing. Yes, I'm very biased about that ;^;

I know, it's a weird explanation, but it _is_ different/unique.


----------



## Kushaba (Jan 21, 2009)

Me i Followed drawing guides and tips from my friends such as Neoneon and Inuki. But also i followed drawing books my friends had. so even though i have had about 5 years of drawing under my belt. i know i still have a long way to go.


----------



## stevegallacci (Jan 30, 2009)

Practice. And do a LOT of sketches. You learn only so much from any one sketch/drawing/rendering as to the basics of anatomy and composition, so doing more sketches goes further to grow your skill than one drawing, lovingly rendered, but perhaps flawed in the initial layout.
Learn life drawing, the best single thing to spend time/money/effort on if you have any intentions of getting serious with this.


----------



## Truro the Lost (Jan 31, 2009)

I began by tracing, and after it didnt really improve my art very much I invested in some art and anatomy books. As cliche as it sounds, understanding the muscle and bones beneath the subject you're drawing makes a huge difference, keeps proportions better and lets you develop your own unique style, instead of copying someone else's. For most pictures I do now, I look up stock art (pictures people put up that can be used as either references or photomanips) or other references pictures and go from there. 

That's my advice at least XP


----------

